# Politics and News > World Affairs >  The Hobbit Vacation Resort in the UK

## sargentodiaz

What a neat place to spend a vacation. And, why not live there full time?


Read the story @ http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/arti..._campaign=1490 with a lot more pictures,

----------


## Swedgin

> What a neat place to spend a vacation. And, why not live there full time?
> 
> 
> Read the story @ http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/arti..._campaign=1490 with a lot more pictures,



We really should do more to incorporate "Earth" into our residential designs for homes, as there are MANY benefits to it.

The only negatives are if you want to "Add-on" (which still would not be a major issue for a clever architect...), or for Apartments.

Not so certain that Aristocrats would want to live in such structures, however.  Nobody would be able to stand outside their gated communities to notice how special they are......

----------


## sargentodiaz

One has to remember that Southwestern American Indians lived in sun-baked brick dwellings semi-submerged into the earth. Long before modern technology.

----------


## goosey

http://29.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_m1...we9ho1_500.gif

I know, it's old material but still  :Smile:

----------


## Swedgin

I'm going to get my Eight Riding buddies and go check that place out....our boss had a piece of jewelry swiped from him, while over in New Zealand.

We aim to get it back.

That is, IF we can get Gothmog out of his freaking Tower....

----------


## Matt

Pretty cool. Bet it's pricey though. Looks exclusive  :Yo2:

----------

